# Omega 53



## jenny1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Please can someone clarify the price of an Omega 53,

i have one and would like to establish its value

thanks


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

jenny1 said:


> Please can someone clarify the price of an Omega 53,
> 
> i have one and would like to establish its value
> 
> thanks


Â£3-600.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dependson so many factors, but mostly originality and condition....

So yes, 3 quid upto Â£600


----------

